# wood river router bits



## bruce thom (Apr 2, 2008)

They are cheap $5.00,,
Who is the manufacturer?
woodcraft is the supplier...
Bruce


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

Bruce, I don't know who makes them, but I have bought 5 or 6 of them at the $5.00 price about a year ago. I figured for $5, they may be disposable. I have used them quite a bit and they have held up pretty well. In fact, I haven't had any issues with any of them. Best thing to do is buy a couple and see if they meet your standards.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I purchased all 11 of them at 5.00 each for 1/2" bits.. How can you go wrong? all seem to be great have used a few of them already, with great results!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Abie said:


> They are cheap $5.00,,
> Who is the manufacturer?
> woodcraft is the supplier...
> Bruce


I shall have to look into this, I can always save some $$$$


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

You will save some bucks. I pick up a couple of the ones I need most often (straight, cove, bead, round over). Like I posted earlier, the results have been decent and for $5.00, worth it. Gotta say though, I LOVE my Quadra-Cuts. (Except when I have to pay the bill for them, hence the $5.00 bits)


----------



## vjeko (Feb 5, 2009)

I just got one the other day - it just says made in Taiwan
on the pack next to the Woodcraft logo/address.
Still can't figure out how they do it for the price


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I got this 50 pc set last month for CAD$ 39.99 + tax + shipping (allinonewood.com). Don’t know how they do it. Yes I checked them and they are metal....no wood LOL

Haven’t use them yet, I just like to look at them for now until I get the experience to use them. In the mean time I use the ones which came with my router.

Nicolas


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I bought sets of these bits in both 1/4" and 1/2" shanks a couple years ago on sale for $4 each. They are decent bits and with the Woodcraft 90 guarantee it is hard to go wrong.(It was lifetime when I bought mine)


----------



## gazippoman (Feb 13, 2009)

Since I'm just learning to use a router, I figured spending a ton on bits immediately wasn't the smart thing for me to do. SO I bought at 4 straight bit set of the Woodriver bits (at $18, it's only 4.50 each) then bought a dovetail, flush trim and and round over for $5 each. I also got a rabbeting bit with the different size bearings for $15. I haven't used all of them yet, but the ones I've used seemed to perform quite well. And I've got a much better grasp of which bits I'll need next.
Bill


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

They may be cheap metal, looks like they are turning green :lol:



kolias said:


> I got this 50 pc set last month for CAD$ 39.99 + tax + shipping (allinonewood.com). Don’t know how they do it. Yes I checked them and they are metal....no wood LOL
> 
> Haven’t use them yet, I just like to look at them for now until I get the experience to use them. In the mean time I use the ones which came with my router.
> 
> Nicolas


----------

